# 2010 Giant TCR Advanced 1 vs Specialized Tarmac Pro (SRAM) ?



## adperler (May 27, 2009)

I am currently riding a 54 cm Speicalized roubaix pro (07) which I love. I got it after having back surgery for its infamous cushy ride. While I love it, I got into racing last season and found out that when I get out of the saddle, I really feel the bike flex and when I dive into the corners it feels a bit sloppy. I am about 5'8 and weigh roughly 165-170 lbs. It has been suggested that I downsize a bit in order to have a bike that handles a little better and puts my weight over the back wheel. My rear wheel tends to "jump" when I sprint which probably means I am a little to far forward in regards to my position. 

I am looking to get a more race oriented bike and have been looking at the 52cm Specialized Tarmac Pro SL (sram) and the small Giant TCR Advanced 1 (sram set up). They spec out fairly close and I have heard really good things about both. I was looking for something that is relatively stiff and responsive, but will not beat me up. I am on a team that gets a really nice discount so they price out pretty much the same. Unfortunately, they do not have my size in either so I cannot test ride them, which is why I am aking here on the forum.

Any opinions on one versus the other would be greatly appreciated in regards to ride quality, responsiveness to sprinting, and turning. I am pretty much a pure sprinter. I do not climb that well... working on that one though. Most of the races I do will be technical crits. I will also keep my Roubaix for longer rides and yucky day stuff.

Thanks for any input you may have.


----------



## dtrancex (Jun 17, 2009)

*R U Nutz*

Take out each, using the same wheels. Feel the power transfer, and acceleration. Concentrate on the feel of the road, and ,the numbing feel of chip seal and pavement gaps. You will find that the Giant is a Spec. killer.
It is important to use your wheels. If you have to use their wheels, make sure the pressures are the same. 5 PSI makes a world of difference.:thumbsup:


----------



## adperler (May 27, 2009)

I really wish I could, but the shop doesn't carry my size in either. This of course would be ideal and testing them that way would give me the most feedback. I do think eventually they will have more in, but in order to get the team discount, I have to put my order in soon. Have you had a chance to ride both models? As I said above, I have ridden Specialized and liked it. Most of my team chose the Tarmac. In fact went with Giant I would be the only one. I just want to go with whichever one meets my needs the best... I am just not that familiar with the Giant TCR Advanced. As far as the frame quality, how do they compare. One is 10R carbon and the Giant is t700. Which one seems to do better in regards to ride quality, lateral stiffness and handling? 

I have hear some questionable things about Giant warranty. I know Specialized has a lifetime warranty and are very good about honoring it. How is Giant with theirs?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

adperler said:


> I really wish I could, but the shop doesn't carry my size in either. This of course would be ideal and testing them that way would give me the most feedback. I do think eventually they will have more in, but in order to get the team discount, I have to put my order in soon. Have you had a chance to ride both models? As I said above, I have ridden Specialized and liked it. Most of my team chose the Tarmac. In fact went with Giant I would be the only one. I just want to go with whichever one meets my needs the best... I am just not that familiar with the Giant TCR Advanced. As far as the frame quality, how do they compare. One is 10R carbon and the Giant is t700. Which one seems to do better in regards to ride quality, lateral stiffness and handling?
> 
> I have hear some questionable things about Giant warranty. I know Specialized has a lifetime warranty and are very good about honoring it. How is Giant with theirs?


The problem here (thus far) is that you haven't gotten an objective opinion. 

It is ideal to get sized, fitted and take both bikes out for back to back test rides, but as you're experiencing, that's not always possible. In lieu of that I'd try to locate a Giant with similar geo of the TCR and test ride it. It's not going to tell you much about the ride of the TCR, but it will give you an idea of fit and handling.

You're not me, but FWIW even though the TCR's geo is similar to Tarmacs, Giants sizing never worked for me. Of course, YMMV.

Lastly, don't sweat the warranties or quality of either brand. Both are top rate.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

adperler said:


> Any opinions on one versus the other would be greatly appreciated in regards to ride quality, responsiveness to sprinting, and turning. I am pretty much a pure sprinter. I do not climb that well... working on that one though. Most of the races I do will be technical crits. I will also keep my Roubaix for longer rides and yucky day stuff.
> 
> Thanks for any input you may have.


Just reading your post and noticed we both have alot of similarities. I am about the same height, i weigh 180lbs, and more of a sprinter than climber. I used to have a 2005 roubaix comp in 54cm then went to a 54cm tarmac SL2 (11r), then to a 52cm Roubaix expert (10r) and now just got in this week a 2010 TCR Advanced 1 Small. I can definitely say that the tarmac will have the stiffness, repsonsiveness and handling you are looking for but ride quality is average in regards to comfort. My Roubaix expert was super comfy but didn't have that razor handling and instant reaction I was looking for. I did alot of research on my next bike and found that the newer TCR advanced and SLs from Giant got rave reviews. 2 of my friends ride the new TCR Advanced and loves them. The bike combines everything into one package including comfort and what really sealed the deal was I loved the way it looks. It's also a very light frameset, weighed 980grams and fork was a tad over 300grms. I will get my first ride on it this weekend and will let u know how it compares. In the meantime you can read this brief comparo which pretty much summarizes the 2 bikes.
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/backoffice/_upload_us/bikes/models/brochure/2010/Bicycling%20March2%20(2).pdf


----------



## adperler (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for your insight. You are right, we do have very similar situations. I would be very interested to get your thoughts on your new Giant. I am really leaning that way. I went to another local bike shop two nights ago who had the womens small in stock. I was really surprised at how light it was for a lower spec'd bike (had shimano 105 and heavier wheels than the mens version). It was snowing so I couldn't take it for a ride.

Thanks for attaching the product comparison. It is very interesting. I don't think I will make a wrong decision either way. I just want to make sure I am getting the best product for what my needs are. I also thought about picking up a size 52 Roubaix sl2, but from what I have read so far, the Giant may be the best blend of comfort and speed between another Roubaix, a Tarmac and the TCR Advanced.

I look forwards to you post ride report, especially since you are familiar with both products.

Thanks again,

Adam


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Well, just got back from first ride with the new TCR Advanced and all I can say is that i am a happy camper. All the accolades about this bike is true. It's super stiff and lively yet very comfortable and that's what I had worried about. I can describe the handling as telepathic, flick it where you want and it goes. You won't have any problems riding this bike in a crit or a century, it's that dynamic. Handling, sprinting, stiffness is as good as my old Tarmac SL2 but the ride is much better, almost as good as my Roubaix Expert. I do run road tubeless on all my bikes so that definitely makes a difference in ride quality. One thing that made me grin was that this bike loves to go uphill and i'm not a climber, it kept on wanting me to feed it more gears  Bike is really responsive and no flex in the BB when sprinting or climbing. You can't go wrong with either one but I would agree with how you put it, it's the best blend between comfort and speed. Here's some pics of my built up TCR Advanced 1 frameset, 15.5lbs as pictured. Good Luck!


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

very very nice bike.
a lousy suggestion; either go white bar tape or black saddle to even out the look, if you are into such things...lol


----------

